# How to Perform the Iodine Patch Test



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.globalhealingcenter.com/natural-health/how-to-perform-the-iodine-patch-test/

Iodine provides one of the building blocks for key thyroid hormones necessary for proper metabolic function. Iodine deficiency can lead to health problems, such as hypothyroidism. But&#8230; how can you tell if you're iodine deficient? Is there a quick way? Yes. In an effort to identify iodine deficiency, the Iodine Patch Test offers a simple, home test that anyone can perform. The test simply measures how quickly the body absorbs iodine through the skin.

This Iodine Patch Test consists of three simple steps:

You need a solution or tincture of iodine (make sure it is the orange solution, not the clear one) You can use Detoxadine.
Paint a 3 inch by 3 inch square, ideally on the abdomen, inner thigh or the inner portion of the forearm. Do this before bed but make sure it dries before tucking yourself in (you don't want a mess).
When you wake in the morning, and really over the next 24 hours after application, check the color of the patch.

How to Track the Iodine Patch Results

The iodine patch test needs a 24 hour window of time. As mentioned, the iodine patch test measures how quickly your body absorbs iodine. The faster it absorbs it, the more likely you may need iodine. If the patch still exists 24 hours later, the results are normal. If the patch disappears or mostly disappears in less than 24 hours, it may indicate some degree of deficiency. In fact, significant lightening or disappearance in under 18 hours could indicate moderate to severe iodine deficiency and suggest a need for supplemental iodine.

A few important notes about the iodine patch test&#8230; Make sure you use an iodine solution made for application to the skin. It's also important to remember that this is a home test and the results do not guarantee deficiency or adequacy of iodine levels. Several recent studies have demonstrated increases in iodine levels through skin absorption suggesting the result of this test may correctly reflect a deficiency or adequacy of iodine. [1] [2] [3] Supplementing your diet or nutritional regimen with iodine may be something to think about.

-Dr. Edward F. Group III, DC, ND, DACBN, DABFM


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you, UJ. I'd never heard of this before.

.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Never heard of it either, I don't use much table salt so I might look into this. Should probably just get a blood test but that would require seeing a doctor and I am not within inches of dying


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

cowboyhermit said:


> that would require seeing a doctor and I am not within inches of dying


Sounds a lot like me.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> Sounds a lot like me.


Me too. Interested if anyone has tried this.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Me too. Interested if anyone has tried this.


Since I already know I have hypothyroidism I'll give it a try tonight. I have been off medication for going on three weeks so if this test is accurate it should tell me I have a deficiency.


----------



## laverne (Nov 18, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Since I already know I have hypothyroidism I'll give it a try tonight. I have been off medication for going on three weeks so if this test is accurate it should tell me I have a deficiency.


Grimm I am wondering how you are able to function off your meds for this long? If I miss a dose I feel awful, are you using a supplement?? Please share


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

laverne said:


> Grimm I am wondering how you are able to function off your meds for this long? If I miss a dose I feel awful, are you using a supplement?? Please share


No supplements or vitamins of any kind. I am having side effects but not near as bad as before I was diagnosed. Right now I am dealing with insomnia and cravings for crappy food.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

cowboyhermit said:


> Never heard of it either, I don't use much table salt so I might look into this. Should probably just get a blood test but that would require seeing a doctor and I am not within inches of dying


Post I made in another thread had me thinking about this one. Seaweed, in particular kelp and dulse, is a good source of iodine. We eat Atlantic kelp in soups, use in broths or dry as an occasional snack.


----------



## Homestead Gal (Nov 25, 2008)

I have found that the Lugol's Iodine works great for me. Also a good thing to have in the BOB to protect the thyroid in case of radiation poisoning.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your lack of medicine Grimm, I know people who are on synthroid and it worries me, glad you are doing ok though.



Lake Windsong said:


> Post I made in another thread had me thinking about this one. Seaweed, in particular kelp and dulse, is a good source of iodine. We eat Atlantic kelp in soups, use in broths or dry as an occasional snack.


I am glad this got brought up it has been one of those things in the back of my mind for awhile but never really looked into it. Iodine is the one mineral nearly everyone gives to their cattle and other livestock too, so I have wondered about where I would get it, we are a loooong way from the ocean We also use it for medical/veterinary purposes.

I know that some people have been found lately with low iodine and it has even been low enough to be linked to hypothyroidism in some cases (not the same as Grimm is dealing with IIRC).

Anyways I have wondered if I might be low because I almost never use table salt these days not for any real reason other than I just don't want it:dunno:

But I just did a search and other than the sea food which I love but it isn't local, and the seaweed other great sources are dairy and eggsartydance: pretty sure I ain't lacking then They are not as high per gram or what have you but in the quantities I consume I oughta be fine. It does still leave me with the question of how much iodine would be in my own livestock's produce if they didn't receive any as a supplement. Another thing to look into "when I have more time"


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I was diagnosed (but not informed of it) with hypothyroidism while pregnant with Bubby. It was also one contributing factor in my miscarriage later that year.

My family has a very high instance of high blood pressure so every doctor has told me to cut out table salt and wants to put me on meds. NOT HAPPENING. 

I have sea salt and table salt in my preps. No iodine though so I might give it a try. Has it worked for others? 

*** hope your doing good Grimm!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Here are my results from the iodine patch test.

In the first picture I applied the iodine at 10:30 pm and went to bed after 1am (insomnia). The second shows how the patch looked at about 9am this morning. By 1am it had already fainted quite a bit from the first picture.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Definitely going to try this!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

dixiemama said:


> Definitely going to try this!


Remember I have mild hypothyroidism (take a low dose of medication compared to those who have had theirs removed). My normal dose is 175 mcg. The iodine was absorbed in under 12 hours.

I still have a very faint square on my arm but you have to know what to look for to see it.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Mine isn't low enough for meds; its on the low end of the normal range. I prob will do a smaller patch and see how it does. 

Next appt isn't until October.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

dixiemama said:


> Mine isn't low enough for meds; its on the low end of the normal range. I prob will do a smaller patch and see how it does.
> 
> Next appt isn't until October.


You might want to ask about medication. Even a slight dip of the thyroid can make it impossible to get pregnant. This is why K and I couldn't get pregnant for almost 4 years. Once my levels were even I found out I was pregnant- 1 month after getting the proper dose.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Might bump up my appt then. Thanks


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Grimm, so the test is pretty accurate? Now where to get the iodine tincture?

My daughter has thyroid problems. Our doctor gave her wild yam cream to use. So far, it is working. She hasn't lost weight though.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Grimm, so the test is pretty accurate? Now where to get the iodine tincture?
> 
> My daughter has thyroid problems. Our doctor gave her wild yam cream to use. So far, it is working. She hasn't lost weight though.


I think it can be considered accurate. Be aware my prescribed dose of medication is 175mcg. That is on the low end since most folks are taking 75-90mg.

I used the iodine tincture from our first aid kit.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

if you body is absorbing the tincture thru you skin why not just continue to apply iodine to the skin until it no longer is absorbed? other than cutting a doctor and pharmacist out this part of the circle of life


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> if you body is absorbing the tincture thru you skin why not just continue to apply iodine to the skin until it no longer is absorbed? other than cutting a doctor and pharmacist out this part of the circle of life


Iodine is only part of the medication for hypothyroidism. I'm sure some people will try this and think it will the magic cure-all for their thyroid issues.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

The big business of medicine just barely learned the human body needs calcium and magnesium in a balance, therefore I have very little faith in their ability to decide what medication people need. Not long ago margarine was the perfect solution to natural fats, now transfats are taboo


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Tirediron said:


> The big business of medicine just barely learned the human body needs calcium and magnesium in a balance, therefore I have very little faith in their ability to decide what medication people need. Not long ago margarine was the perfect solution to natural fats, now transfats are taboo


Actually this was first learned soon after the first blood bank was set up in 1937. Not quite yet a hundred years ago, but medicine is making advances at unthinkable spreads compared to any other time in history. In 1953 we first learned what DNA was. By late 70s, we were able to construct and replicate DNA. Within 5 years, this was commonly taught at the college level. In early 2000s, the entire human genome was sequenced and as of today, thousands of people's genomes have been sequenced because the technology and innovation has become so cheap. The blood tests that took chemistry degrees to complete in the 1960s and million dollar machines in the 80s can now be done by adding a drop of blood to a $27 dollar microchip and a hand held read out is ready in 3 minutes.

There is still a lot more to understand, but maybe the bigger issue here is media overload - what's good this week will be bad next week because some trendy magazine cites a so so dietary research. Ben Franklin had it right. moderation is key.


----------



## adml1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Would betadine work?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

adml1 said:


> Would betadine work?


I would use an iodine tincture as stated. I don't believe betadine is as high a concentrate.


----------

